# NAPgA Virtual Fundraising Auction!



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

The North American Packgoat Association is holding an online fundraiser auction and there's a lot of great goat stuff that many of you folks might be interested in! Most of it is not actually packing-related but is useful barnyard equipment for any type of goat owner. There are also fun gifts and even some really nice goats for sale (including breeding does!). 

The auction raises funds for the North American Packgoat Association which uses them for education, research, and to help keep public lands open to goat packing. Unfortunately this often involves legal fees which aren't cheap. 

Take a look!!








🗓 Ends Jun 09 | NAPgA 2021 Virtual Auction






www.charityauctionstoday.com


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Fun stuff!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A lot of really neat items!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great cause! There’s some really cool stuff 😃


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I want the bowls. And the 4-part carry box...


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Well if you are the high bidder you can have them! 

Some of this stuff is completely custom. It's made by NAPgA members and not for sale anywhere else, and since anything with goats is kind of hard to find, I figured the folks here might be interested.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh, I didn't know they made a Little Goat book! My family had a The Little Puppy, Kitten and Rabbit versions of that. They were always a big hit with the kids in my family.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I donated The Little Goat books!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So cool!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Auction ends today, so if there's something you have your eye on bid now!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Damfino, I won something and have paid but need to contact someone about shipping. Any lead on who I should get in touch with?
I am more than happy to pay shipping!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This was on my invoice:
Payment and shipping details:
After you win your bid Desarae will be emailing winning bidders and
donors in the same email so the two can coordinate delivery of the
item. Please be patient after the auction as this is a volunteer and
these do take time. If you haven't been sent an email about your
winning bid in 3 business days.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, give Desarae a few days to work out the details. Since the auction was set up by one person, she's the only one who has all the contact info for both buyers and sellers and there are quite a few of them to connect. It may take her a little while to work it all out. 

@ksalvagno , would you mind taking Desarae's email address off your post? I know you mean well, but spammers phish sites like this for publicly posted email addresses. It can be sent via private message. ;-) 

Thanks!


----------

